# Mickey & Minnie: Golden Style



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazz and Jules have more funny hats and headwear than any dogs I know!!  Did you start conditioning them to put up with it as youngsters?? They're so tolerant! LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Started with Jazz at a very young age, started with Jules as early as when I went to the breeders to pick him up! LOL!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....those pictures are awesome...and the captions!!! Their facial expressions are hilarious.......love the 3rd picture. Gorgeous pics of Jazz and Jules.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Cute pics . . . you have some very photogenic dogs there!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are just toooo funny, you should send the pictures to Disney!!
Jazz Jules could do commercials..........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL. Love these pics. Your goldens are so great.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

soooo cute! Thank you for my smile today.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw! Adorable! I love the paw overlay that's happening in a few pics...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> They are just toooo funny, you should send the pictures to Disney!!
> Jazz Jules could do commercials..........


I TOTALLY agree! You have a couple of Disney dogs there, for sure!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Funny!! I love the pics!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...I love the last one. Be sure to give a copy to your wonderful neighbors for thinking of your two big mice.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I had such a good laugh at these pictures, I had to call my husband in to see them! 
Your pups are such good sports, Katie and Paddy would be pawing at them to get them off!
Your captions are hilarious !! And your babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you guys so much!!! Yes, neighbors received pictures!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE those pictures! They have the best expressions on their faces, and your captions were perfect for telling the story! Thanks for the smiles today!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a couple of clowns you have. They look like they both love to mug for the camera.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The original Mickey and Minnie would be very proud to have Jazz and Jules in the family in the Disney family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Your dogs should be in commercials for Disney. Great pictures!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - I just love the pics and expressions. Thanks for making my bad day better


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Too cute! They did much better than my Payton when I put the Pooh-Bear ears on her!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww, those pictures are adorable! I love the second to last picture


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is too cute! I love all your pictures. We tried to put Minnie ears on Misty once...she didn't like them at all.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What great pictures of Jazz and Jules and of course your captions always fit perfectly. Love your new signature too!!!!


----------

